# Vets in Brittany and Calvados?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone recently used a Vet for the Pet Passport scheme anywhere close to Vire or Sourdeval in the Calvados region of Normandy or a Vet near Douarnenez on the northern coast of Brittany?

And, if so, please could you let me know which Vet you used?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes.


Dr Violaine Letisse, 14, Rue de Vases. Tel 02 31 98 82 46


On the D580 main road close to Mercure and Etap Hotels near Bassin de l'Est. She speaks good English.


Also Patricia Lardinois, 38 Route Emile Renouf, Tel 02 31 89 55 53

Are these too far out of your way.

Dave p

:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt reply but the two in Honfleur are a fair distance for a detour - at least 80 miles from Vire and 300 miles from Douarnenez.

I'm asking the question on behalf of Tripadvisor members who have been in touch with me and I think that both of them would prefer somewhere nearer to their holiday destinations if possible - thanks anyway.

http://goo.gl/maps/qyxi6


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry Kieth I could not resist, they were what you advised on another forum,Tripadvisor. A usefull source of information.
My sister in law has used the first named.
Dave p


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Try the french yellow pages, In the first box type veterinaire then in the second box type the town name.

We use it all the time 

http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

delawaredandy - please could you let me know which Vets you have frequently used so that I can add all their details and prices to the Vets List - http://goo.gl/maps/8KJda

Although the French Yellow Pages is a useful tool to find Vets, and anything else, I've tried to compile a list of Vets recommended by MH owners that indicate ease of parking, English spoken, prices, opening hours and any other useful details

Any new Vets are appreciated and may prove useful to other MHF members.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

